# Opinion on foam brushes



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I finished a project for my grandson for Christmas. The bristle brush left too much overlap in the paint with stray bristles. I had some cheap foam brushes in my paint stuff. I found it kept a defined edge much better. What do you LJ's use or recommend? Thanks! Oh yes, the foam cleaned up better!


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

If I can I try to paint a few piece before assembly, then maybe do some touching up when Im done. Give's pretty good results because my painting isn't the best and Ive tried taping, but that never seems to work perfectly. Haven't tried the foam brushes, may need to though.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I use foam brushes quite a bit. Sometimes they are just the best solution, and cheap enough to throw away when you're done.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I use the disposable foam brushes for stain and poly all the time, personally. i like em. But for paint i always go with a Purdy brush. They're expensive but clean well and do a great job with paint.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

chrisstef, I had a retired industrial painter recommend the Purdey brush. I have a couple of them.
Sailor, I tried masking tape but the wood grain let some of the paint to creep under the tape and created a mess. Just a bit of paint on the foam brush gave me more "accuracy" with the paint.
Thanks to all for your replies!


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Try using "Frog Tape" to mask off your work. It's pricey, but works pretty well. It's way better than ordinary masking tape or "blue tape".


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I never paint and I use disposable foam brushes for stain and poly. If you buy n bulk they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Rich, thanks for your reply. This project was 2X4 and plywood so stain wouldn't work with the wood. However, I have some other projects in the works that will be stained and finished with poly.


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

There's good foam brushes and crappy foam brushes. These are good foam brushes at an excellent price:
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=1189&familyName=Foam+Brushes


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I an not a fan of using foam brush, I rather use Nylon or Poly brushes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*RickLoDico* Do those leave marks like bristle brushes in latex paint?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I prefer a bristle brush. I always feel its easier to get into corners etc. The quality of the brush is important. I usually use Purdy.


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

TS

I've never tried it on Latex. I use them for Waterlox and poly.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Foam brushes with shellac is a bad idea.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

DO NOT use foam brushes with latex, it is horrible and waste time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thx, I won't bother to try them for painting with latex ;-)


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*Knothead62*

What bristle brush are you using?

There is a difference between $5 brush and $20 brush.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

The best way to avoid brush marks in your finishing is by spraying. HVLP sprayers have come way down in price and are easy to use even if you have never sprayed before. HVLP is self contained, simple to use and clean, it takes longer to clean a $30 brush and can handle many different types of coatings.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

And what brand would you recommend, *Earlextech*? Do you happen to have one I can "try out" for a couple of years ? (he says with a smirk)


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

here is free article from Fine woodworking on selecting the right brush:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=33562


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what the Purdey brush is, bought it along time ago and paid about $8-10 for it. It hurt as I am cheap!


----------

